# Could fears of chronic wasting disease keep hunters away??



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Although there has yet to be a connection between the disease and humans, license sales lag in MN and WI. Too bad. You can read more about it here.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

ND is now surrounded by CWD. With the increasing number of elk farms in ND one must ask - how long will it be until ND is effected ?

The manner in which deer "yard" or herd up in ND during the winter would promote rapid spread of CWD if it ever hits the wild population.

While most elk and deer farms in MN belong to the CWD screening program, this may not be enough. It simply tells you when a dead animal has the disease. May slow the spread, but can not stop it.

WI says that no registered elk farm is nearby the CWD area, still many unlicensed sales of deer and elk occur across the US each year.

How likely is it that a mule deer from SW Nebraska or SE Wyoming infected with CWD migrated to SW Wisconsin ? Domestic deer or elk is very likely the cause.

What does MN want ? A large domestic elk industry or a wild deer population that supports about 400,000 deer hunters ? Interestingly enough deer hunters license fees will pay for this falls CWD screening. Any financial accountability on the elk ranchers ?

*Some very big questions:*
Should hunters rally to eliminate all domestic elk and deer herds in the US ? (pretty severe)

Should hunters rally to have every domestic whitetail and elk registered with the department of Ag. Stricter control of sale, movement, slaughter, penned hunting, etc. ? No one but a registered elk farm can own a domestic deer or elk. Payed for by elk farms not hunters.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Prairie Hunter,
I am not very familiar with this domestic elk and deer industry. What do they do? Do they raise elk and deer for slaughter and meat? Or are they more like a game farm where some SHOOTER pays high dollar to go out and shoot a caged animal like I see all too often on these so-called hunting shows in Texas. Do they raise these animals to later release them into the wild to re-establish the elk populations in MN and WI? That would be fine by me but I think I know better than that. Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My dad owns a meat market in Minnesota and he went to a meeting last weekend about chronic wasting disease. I will talk to him and try to get all of the info for you guys.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

*Antler velvet is big business for bull elk. * Asians eat it. Medicinal ...

Meat and hunting I am sure also factor in.

"Big game shooting" (in a pen) is not legal in MN at this time. ND and WI do allow elk and deer shooting in preserve style (pen). uke: It is not hunting is it ?


----------

